# 21 reasons to date a horse rider...



## jennystreek (31 January 2007)

I saw this on facebook.com and thought it was quite amusing and very true!! Should have a queue of men lining up.....it must just be that they're waiting round the corner or something... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





21 REASONS TO DATE A HORSE BACK RIDER...
1) We have 4 speeds and many positions 
2) We wear tight pants and tall boots 
3) We love getting dirty 
4) We know how to ride our mounts 
5)We perform well with animals 
6) We like to be in control 
7) Well ride it for hours 
8) We know how to handle a big girth 
9) We get off easy 
10) We're always on top 
11) We like it rough 
12) We have our legs spread all day long 
13) We love using whips 
14) Straddling is our natural position 
15) We don't mind being bucked around 
16) Event riders do it for three days 
17) We can ride standing or sitting 
18) We wear leather chaps everyday 
19) We think the fast ones are the most fun 
20) We're used to having hands between our legs 
21) If we fall off we get back on and ride harder 
P.S. Have you seen the posting trot???!!!


----------



## gemz666 (31 January 2007)

HAHA love it


----------



## lucy5 (31 January 2007)

hahahah cheered me right up!


----------



## Blizzard (31 January 2007)

LOL!


----------



## luckilotti (1 February 2007)

i know of a few others like this that a friend sent me but wouldnt dare post them as they are rather 'cheeky'

i havent seen some of those thou


----------



## M_G (1 February 2007)

Fantastic


----------

